# Happy Holidays!



## Sonnie




----------



## robbo266317

Thanks Sonnie,

I also wish everyone here, and their families, a safe and happy holiday.

Seasons Greetings,
Bill


----------



## tonyvdb

Merry Christmas everyone!
Have a great time with family and friends.


----------



## Mike P.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all! :wave:


----------



## Almadacr

Merry Christmas for all the HTS team and members .


----------



## Tonto

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas & a happy new year. Hope your stockings are filled with some great home theater gear!!!


----------



## tripplej

Wishing everyone a safe and happy Christmas and a happy and prosperous new year!

Luke 2:11 
"For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Savior, who is Christ the Lord."


----------



## hjones4841

Merry Christmas to all!!

A friend got a new sub and center channel speaker. It came in today. I asked him if he had it hooked up and calibrated already. He said that he is waiting until Christmas Day. There is something wrong with that picture:yes:


----------



## Savjac

Merry Christmas and please be safe into the New Year.


----------



## moparz10

Merry Christmas and a safe New Year to all .


----------



## Robert Zohn

Merry Christmas, happy and healthy New Year to all!

-Robert


----------



## cavchameleon

Wish you All a Merry Christmas and a Safe, Wonderful New Year!!!:sn:


----------



## tcarcio

Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy new year to all....:wave:


----------



## Dwight Angus

Seasons Greetings to all


----------



## prerich

Merry Christmas to everyone!!!!


----------



## mechman

Merry Christmas fellow Shacksters!


----------



## Vader

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Infrasonic

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!! arty:


----------



## mvigo

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all my fellow shacksters!!!! And i thank everyone for the help and knowledge that everyone has given me. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## phillihp23

Merry Christmas to HTS, Sonnie, All the website supporters, and all the great members!


----------



## Otis857

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to all the HTS crowd.


----------



## Wardsweb

Here is to family and friends


----------



## kingnoob

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone :bigsmile:


----------



## chashint

Merry Christmas to those who share my beliefs and happy holidays to those who follow a different path.
My wish for everyone is good health and lots of love.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Hope everyone has a safe and very happy holiday, full of family and friends. Best wishes for the new year!


----------



## ericzim

Happy Holidays to everybody!


----------



## Drdwers

Wishing a Very Merry Christmas for all the HTS team and members .


----------



## JQueen

Merry Christmas everyone, I hope everybody had a great day


----------



## Todd Anderson

Merry Christmas and wishes for a happy and healthy 2014!


----------



## JBrax

Merry Christmas and hope everyone has a happy and safe new year.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Yahoo to 2014 and may people setup their 2014 goals and have them full filled. 

Cheers!


----------



## pharoah

happy new year folks.eastern usa here its 38 minutes till 2014.


----------



## the_rookie

Hope everyone had a safe and fun holidays. I know i did, lots of work but i also had some play. Didnt get any ht gear or blu rays. Idk why every year from my family i ask for blu rays and xbox games. Every year i never get any. 'Sad face'


----------



## pharoah

the_rookie said:


> Hope everyone had a safe and fun holidays. I know i did, lots of work but i also had some play. Didnt get any ht gear or blu rays. Idk why every year from my family i ask for blu rays and xbox games. Every year i never get any. 'Sad face'


i had a good new years.i was watching the hobbitt and missed the ball drop.:rofl:


----------



## Paulcet

the_rookie said:


> Hope everyone had a safe and fun holidays. I know i did, lots of work but i also had some play. Didnt get any ht gear or blu rays. Idk why every year from my family i ask for blu rays and xbox games. Every year i never get any. 'Sad face'


I got Tron Legacy (after Christmas) by putting it in my wife's cart on Amazon! A little sneaky maybe?!


----------



## Oldsoul

Happy Chinese New Year still.

Just 5-6 days in 10 days range new year celebration.


----------



## svenWes

Thanks!! have a great one yourself!


----------

